# tftpd-hpa, timing out when trying to connect



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 10, 2010)

I had atftpd installed, and that worked apart from a limit of 90mb. I need to transfer an img of 2gb for PXE boot. So research dictates to use tftpd-hpa. I setup the config as such:


```
# /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
TFTP_USERNAME="tftp"
TFTP_DIRECTORY="/tftpboot"
TFTP_ADDRESS="0.0.0.0:69"
TFTP_OPTIONS="--secure --create --listen --verbose /tftpboot"
RUN_DAEMON="yes"
```

I have an atftp client installed still, and when i run: atftp localhost, get pxelinux.0. It says timeout: retrying... six times, then aborts.

Not sure why the connection wont establish. I did look at a wireshark capture when attempting this. Pings to localhost are fine, for tftp it said destination unreachable. My iptables are cleared.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 10, 2010)

I changed the options to "-s" a coworker had that on his setup. But then bootp didnt want to give out addresses. So i switched to dhcp3-server


----------



## v12dock (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it pingable ?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah the network was absolutly fine. I was doing localhost too so that wasnt really an issue. The options I had found on another forum broke it i guess.


----------

